# Socks5 server with authentication and parent proxy



## ogogon (Jun 2, 2019)

Colleagues, recommend, please!

I need socks5 server with authentication and parent proxy.

I tried net/3proxy, which in theory is able to do all that is required, and to the same is simple and easy. It turned out that he does not agree to send requests to the parent proxy.
It performs all requests at its level.
The most detailed documentation is written in Russian. I read it carefully and did everything as prescribed there. The result is sad - everything works, except forwarding to the parent proxy.
(Perhaps, for a better understanding, it was necessary to drink vodka with salted rye crackers, and then dance squatting with a bear. But, unfortunately, I do not have a bear, and this essentially complicates everything.)
I sent a letter to the development team, but for now there is no answer.

I also tried net/dante, but it does not support UDP connections. But in my case, voice traffic is proxied.

net/srelay works great, but it does not have authentication.

Colleagues, tell me, please, something without oddities, vodka, bears, but with full support for socks5, authentication and parent proxy!

Ogogon.


----------



## johnblue (Jun 5, 2019)

ogogon said:
			
		

> I need socks5 server with authentication and parent proxy.


net/ss5


----------

